# New reptile Mag



## geckos2tarry4 (Feb 14, 2007)

NEW! Practical Reptile Keeping. 
*Don’t miss Practical Reptile Keeping, on sale from 17th April at WHSmith High Street shops, selected supermarkets and 1000s of newsagents. Just £3.00. *

If you love snakes, lizards, tortoises, amphibians and bugs, then our brand new Practical Reptile Keeping monthly magazine is just for you! 
Take a look at some of the great features that you’ll find in the first issue on sale from April 17th at WHSmith high street shops, branches of Sainsbury, Asda, Pets at Home and 1000s of UK and ROI newsagents.
Search for the UK’s oldest resident. Tortoises can live for 160 years or more. We’re seeking to track down the UK’s oldest tortoise. 
*Living with…. a bearded dragon.* What to expect, including an owner’s experiences, tips on care and information about the wide range of colours to choose from.
*Precious pythons.* Some of the wonderful coloured morphs of the royal or ball python (Python regius) now available. 
*Focus on heating.* We discuss the options available for keeping your reptile comfortable. 
*Leopard Showcase*. Enjoy this fabulous picture collection of a breeder’s favourites.
*Managing a collection on a tight budget.* Money may be tight, but here we help you to beat the recession blues.
*Creating a frog-friendly garden*. Enjoy the company of amphibians in your garden and have the added benefit of keeping garden pests under control too.
*Club Profile*. Each month we look at a club in a different part of Britain and Ireland, finding out what members keep, the activities that are organised, and just what make their club special. This month: East Sussex Reptile & Amphibian Society. 
*Shop profile*. This month: Coast to Coast in County Durham.
*Questions and Answers*. We address the questions that you need answered.
*Jewels of the Rainforest*. How to achieve a naturalistic vivarium style using live plants, and ensure that your dart frogs thrive.
*Starting out with stick insects*. An ideal first choice for children.
*The Amazing Anderson’s Salamander*. A remarkable, recently-discovered species from Mexico. 
………and much more including news, reptile watching - places to visit, kids pages, health advice, livefood focus, breeding star tortoises and a great competition to win an incubator.


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

Saw this advertised on another forum earlier and have ordered a copy


----------



## Velosus (Feb 26, 2008)

cool, will be buying a copy deffo 

good to see this type of hobby magazine easily available for us lot lol

Ian


----------



## nikki_j (Mar 3, 2009)

I have it in the shop!!!


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

ooh, that looks good...

is there a website for it? can you do a subscription, so they just send it to you when it's released?? 

Might just have to go to Smiths this weekend and order it if not..


----------



## Anna89 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi,

I hope my local asda stocks it!! Going there later! Are any rep shops going to stock it? You know what happens to a new magazine - there in stock for a couple of weeks but then you have to order them specially! Much easier to get at the same time as other rep stuff!

Anna.


----------



## geckos2tarry4 (Feb 14, 2007)

Its a very good mag lots of info and very good photo's, i walk into WH Smiths today and got mine. Lets hope this mag stay's around for a long time to come.

you can order on-line @ www.practicalreptilekeeping.co.uk


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

Coast to coast ! AMAZING SHOP


I want this ! :gasp:


----------



## lizamphid1 (Dec 15, 2008)

Just picked up my copy and its well worth it:2thumb:

Got my copy from WH Smiths


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

F****** yassssss, am picking myself a copie of this up the morra :flrt:.


----------



## GlasgowGecko (Feb 23, 2008)

Just ordered mine online, apparently there are no stockists in Glasgow....

Andy


----------



## fatbloke (Apr 6, 2008)

cool gonna have to look out 4 that


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

went and picked up a copy today and its very good hopefuly enough people buy it so it dose not stop


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

It says the most expensive snake in the country is a vpi axthantic, off the cpr website, 
it was the typing error, it says the snakes worth 12 grand hahahah


----------



## Charlottie (Oct 4, 2008)

Ive got in front of me!!
Looks good, it will be a brill read!!
How often are they out??
Will prob order off internet!!

EDIT: just read it in the mag - next month!! may 29th!!


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

got mine  

went to Asda..

going to subscribe.. then I get my free digital thermometer.. can never have too many of those! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

buy it with your livefoods..

Practical Reptile Keeping Issue 1

sorry couldnt resist a cheeky link


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

I've been to 3 of my local newsagents and none of them have it , will have to have a good look about Glasgow tomorrow and hope I find a copy.


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

LOL they have this bit all wrong it should be about--

*Managing a collection on a tight budget.* Money may be tight, but here we help you to beat the recession blues

Or whats the best value meals so you save money for the herps and tips on how to convert anything to be reptile friendly.

Only joking nice to see a rep mag out again I remebr the first reptile mags first time round and those were really helpful back then 

Paula


----------



## meatgecko (Aug 25, 2007)

I think its a great idea just as long as long as the articles in it stay down to earth


----------



## LEOPARD GECKO CRAZY (Aug 7, 2008)

*hi*

where can i get a copy ??#


i live by a newagents

sainsburrys

tesco

really want a copy ?


----------



## Wobbit (Nov 15, 2008)

Got my copy, went out specially to get it!


----------



## Paul Chase (Mar 7, 2007)

i ordered mine from the people who deliver my news paper. was nice to read some thing interesting during breaky instead of the crap i normaly read in the paper.
I thought it was quite a good read, not to amaturish but not long and boring reading either (from what i have read so far).: victory:
Keep up the good mag wrighting. :2thumb:


----------



## LEOPARD GECKO CRAZY (Aug 7, 2008)

*hi*

will they sell copys of this at maidstone reptile show ???


----------



## boromale2008 (Feb 6, 2008)

i ordered a copy online yesterday for £2.50 and thats delivered aswell which i thought was good.


----------



## potter556 (Jul 11, 2008)

I bought this mag today and it is brilliant.
A must for all rep enthusiasts


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

am the only one who doesnt like it? i think its crap, full of adds, way too many infact and the articles bored me, the ones i know lots about and the ones i didnt...no dispresect to anyone, but it was more like articles written on here, just chat etc. i didnt find anything great about it...i will read it again and the odd couple of articles i didnt read, but not impressed in the slightest, seems to be put togeter by ameters...

i have some fantastic other mags, blow this one away by 10 times over, just not easy to get..

i hope it gets better, if it dosnt i wont get it after the next one...


----------



## Charlottie (Oct 4, 2008)

cooljules said:


> full of adds, way too many infact


I agree with that but i still think it is a good mag and should get better but will have to wait till next issue to see, i actually cant wait!! lol


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

got mine today from whsmiths but not looked at it yet:blush:


----------



## tribolonotus001 (Mar 16, 2007)

cooljules said:


> am the only one who doesnt like it? i think its crap, full of adds, way too many infact and the articles bored me, the ones i know lots about and the ones i didnt...no dispresect to anyone, but it was more like articles written on here, just chat etc. i didnt find anything great about it...i will read it again and the odd couple of articles i didnt read, but not impressed in the slightest, seems to be put togeter by ameters...
> 
> i have some fantastic other mags, blow this one away by 10 times over, just not easy to get..
> 
> i hope it gets better, if it dosnt i wont get it after the next one...


Argeed, needs a lot of work!!Not impressed by incorrect,vauge info and scrapy look?!.. really hoped it would work.
FINGERS CROSSED THE NEXT ISSUE IS A BETTER AS THERE IS A LOT OF ROOM FOR IMPROVEMENT!!!!!!


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

cooljules said:


> am the only one who doesnt like it? i think its crap, full of adds, way too many infact and the articles bored me, the ones i know lots about and the ones i didnt...no dispresect to anyone, but it was more like articles written on here, just chat etc. i didnt find anything great about it...i will read it again and the odd couple of articles i didnt read, but not impressed in the slightest, seems to be put togeter by ameters...
> 
> i have some fantastic other mags, blow this one away by 10 times over, just not easy to get..
> 
> i hope it gets better, if it dosnt i wont get it after the next one...


The magazine will only be as good as the contributions it gets, it does say inside the back cover that article contributions are welcome, so perhaps you could write something more interesting for the magazine..

I dont think the magazine is 100% aimed at the forumite, I think its aimed at 99% of the customers we see walk through our doors who dont use forums, the magazine has a lot of adverts and isnt it great to see such a large number of reptile industry businesses supporting something for the greater good of reptilekeeping on the whole, Its a bit of a risk advertising in an unknown mag, could be money down the drain, but i was pleased to see so many other business backing this magazine. Now all it needs is the publics support in purchasing it and contributing towards it. 

PS. I have nothing to do with this magazine other than advertising in it, i just think its a good thing for the hobby to have its own "newstand" magazine.


----------



## jcuk94 (Nov 21, 2008)

Thought it was a good read but loads about tortoises and not alot about other reps but by the looks of what they have planned for the next issue it looks like it should be good:2thumb:

i will be entering the comp for a free incubator so dont even think about it everybody else:whip:

Jack


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

i went to my local whsmiths today to get it and they didnt have it in , gutted


----------



## tambourineman (Apr 4, 2008)

*Buy online*

If you can't find it locally, you can buy it online 50p cheaper or subscribe:-

<http://www.practicalreptilekeeping.co.uk/> :2thumb:


----------



## Velosus (Feb 26, 2008)

.... im not sure if its just our copy but..... it says 'June 2009' on the front? 

was thinking that this may have been the original release date... but have decided to bring the release forward! to me it seems to reflect in the mag itself...a bit rushed in respects of not many articles and as said before... too many pages of adverts. although i do agree that its good of the companies to put money into a new mag especially in this area of interest and current climate. 

a good start though 

will still buy the next issue though... see how things turn out.

Ian


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

Not bad,quite well laid out,but very basic all the way through.Id like to see a more varied series of articles for both beginners and the more experienced.Certainly got potential though...


----------



## Darbz (Mar 22, 2009)

Got my copy today,
I agree with what seems to be the majority opinion...not bad at all for a first issue, but could do with a few more detailed articles and such like..Quite tempted to even try writing one myself in the future..

I shall certainly carry on getting it though..here's hoping for a bright future :2thumb:


----------



## smokey progg (Feb 20, 2009)

sami said:


> got mine
> 
> went to Asda..
> 
> going to subscribe.. then I get my free digital thermometer.. can never have too many of those! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


wer does it say when you subscribe you get that is it on the magazine or web cause I haven't got it yet but might subscribe of internet


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

i got mine today, not bad looking forward to future issues to see wot it turns out to be like


----------



## jcuk94 (Nov 21, 2008)

Velosus said:


> .... im not sure if its just our copy but..... it says '*June 2009*' on the front?
> 
> was thinking that this may have been the original release date... but have decided to bring the release forward! to me it seems to reflect in the mag itself...a bit rushed in respects of not many articles and as said before... too many pages of adverts. although i do agree that its good of the companies to put money into a new mag especially in this area of interest and current climate.
> 
> ...


same on mine hmmmmmmmmm

Jack


----------



## mike mc (Nov 27, 2006)

didnt have it in my local wh smiths so ordered online


----------



## tambourineman (Apr 4, 2008)

*Getting a copy online*



smokey progg said:


> wer does it say when you subscribe you get that is it on the magazine or web cause I haven't got it yet but might subscribe of internet



You can order single copies or subscribe here :--http://www.practicalreptilekeeping.co.uk


----------



## fishboy (Aug 7, 2007)

I bought it from WH Smith. Seems ok, anything that can potentially help reptiles to become a more accepted type of pet is good. Though the royal python morph bit was a bit funny though. The "so called VPI line" at £11,950 (i think should be £1195 or £1950) CPR look what your website error has gone and done. everyone's gonna be putting the prices of their axanthics up!!!:lol2: and i swear that lavender albino is a normal albino and it's definitely a true albino in contradiction to what the article says :whistling2:


----------



## boromale2008 (Feb 6, 2008)

i am just waiting on mine coming through the post,i ordered it saturday so should be here tomorrow or wednesday.


----------



## Amyboo (Nov 11, 2007)

picked up a copy today from W H Smiths. thought pretty basic mag, altho some nice featuretes from the Golapogos islands, interesting read about Training Crocs and how disney trained Dart Frogs at their Animal Kingdom park in Florida, the mag is doing profiles on breeders, this month was Beardies from KKChameleons, next month is Tarantula's.

Coast to Coast had alot of input on the Mag from Kevin Stevens, a full page article on the shop, plus his visit to the galapagos islands and the mag itself had alot of pictures he'd taken.


i think i will be placing a subscription, £8 odd for 3 months and you get a Digital Thermometer from Zoo Med if you do it via direct debit, also in the mag there was a very easy competition, but you can win a Incubator worth £300.

did have some bad english in there tho, so perhaps the editor needs to hire a 2nd proof reader. in all fairness a good read!


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

Just got my copy not had a read yet be interesting for those who had all the old Uk mags to see how mags today fair maybe we should all get article writing 

paula


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

It's early days for the magazine, sure it's a basic read but as the mag progresses and becomes more popular I'd hope the articles get a little more in depth. Sold quite well in our shop, whether it was because it was a first edition or not remains to be seen. A couple of people did comment about being too many adverts? Did anyone else think this? Maybe it's a way of keeping the sell price down or something?


----------



## fatbloke (Apr 6, 2008)

whoop got my copy its not bad lot of adds in it tho outher than that seems all goods


----------



## GlasgowGecko (Feb 23, 2008)

Has anyone who ordered it online received it yet? Just wondering how long its going to take, as I ordered it on Friday, and the anticipation is starting to get to me...

Andy


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

Glasgow Gecko, the Asda in Parkhead has it in stock! I bought it last week while getting my shopping :lol:


----------



## Darbz (Mar 22, 2009)

I would imagine the reason it has lots of ads at the moment is because starting a new mag is, quite literally, like starting a new business...you need to cover alot of overheads to get the thing published in the first place. They would be foolish to use all of their profits from other mags (none of which I'd say are 'mainstream') to start this one in case it fails...hopefully once it has become a bit more established the amount of money they need to raise for each issue will drop, and so will the amount of ads.


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

To be fair, I am not bothered by most of the ads - loads of sites and shops I didn't know existed.
I wasn't comfortable with the full page advert for the pelleted tortoise food. Especially as they had an article on the proper care of torts.


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

I like the new mag, and i suppose there was going to be loads of adds, as they need the money to print the first issuse etc.


----------



## jeff pollitt (Oct 29, 2008)

*re:mag*

just picked up my copy today!
very impressed, don't mind the ads, helps you to discover shops you may not have known about
think this may be the same people that do practical fishkeeping, if so it can only get better!
:lol2:


----------



## marvindj (Feb 13, 2008)

I picked up copy's of issue one and issue two today in local shop. Fabulous. High quality, I look forward to being a regular purchaser. I love poking around on the net and picking up info from the forums, however, its great to have a magazine. Something to actually hold and move between rooms with.


----------

